# States ready to sponsor - ICT Support Engineer (263212)



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Friends,

Can somebody provide me information about states which can provide State sponsorship for ICT Support Engineer (263212)..

Vamshi.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Any hope on this job code... 263212

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello Vamshi.. what is your current status? did you get PR ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can somebody provide me information about states which can provide State sponsorship for ICT Support Engineer (263212)..
> 
> ...


ACT has your code, but it is in closed status. You can take verification for close/limited occupation codes. Once verified positively by ACT, you can apply for ACT SS.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-may-13_2.pdf


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the response.. I've sent mail for verification with all documents, but they are asking evidence of employment to prove that I can employed in that state. I've collected few job postings released recently and sent, still they replied same about evidence to prove myself that I'll be employed there.. My dreams and hard work into vain because of choosing occupation code 263212-ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER. 

Friends, plz share best ideas to proceed further. Thank you.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thanks for the response.. I've sent mail for verification with all documents, but they are asking evidence of employment to prove that I can employed in that state. I've collected few job postings released recently and sent, still they replied same about evidence to prove myself that I'll be employed there.. My dreams and hard work into vain because of choosing occupation code 263212-ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER.
> 
> Friends, plz share best ideas to proceed further. Thank you.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


I hope you have submitted the job advertisements which are not specifically for Oz citizen or does not require security clearance.


----------



## Vamshi4happy (Nov 6, 2012)

I got your point ... I did strong research and made sure advertisements produced to ACT we're not asked for any citizenship or security check requirements.. 

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## 5uni1 (Sep 12, 2013)

hi vamsi,
so did u manage to get your PR, finally?
actually, i'm into IT support project and the closest i find in CSOL is 263212 ICT Support Engineer but after seeing your post i'm bit confused.
so you mean there are hardly any vacancies in ACT for 263212.
shall i choose some other occupation code like 261313 Software Engineer?


----------



## Maverick82 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi Vamshi4Happy, 

I also have an ACS assessment for ICT Support Engineer (Since Oct, 2012) but did not apply further yet. Now since only ACT is offering State Sponsorship (Nomination) for this profile, could you let me know if you got an approval & Visa under Sec 190 for ACT yet? 

From your posts a few months back, it seems that you were having issues getting an invite on your EOI due to the job postings condition for ACT (despite providing them the relevant job listings in ACT).

For now, ACT charges AUD300/- for the EOI plus other conditions, so if they are not feasible & causing delay, would it then be better to go back to ACS & ask for an assessment under a different profile like Computer System Network Engineer or System Administrator?

Please reply, thanks.


----------



## pavanseri (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am applying for PR for Australia , submitted for skills assessment on August 31st , 2013 and received my skills assessment results recently on December 3rd.
My qualification is B.Sc. (Computers) and I have 6 years of work experience in IT field.
However , the ACS team has considered only 2 years of experience.
Could anyone please let me know why only 2 years of my work experience is considered by ACS team.

Please let me know if there are any changes have come recently.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## murfi (Jan 15, 2013)

See the current availability for the following occupations in anzscosearch.com:

263212 - ICT Support Engineer

Occupation is open in ACT.

263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer

Occupation is Open in ACT
Also Open (Medium Availability) in South Australia.


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

pavanseri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for PR for Australia , submitted for skills assessment on August 31st , 2013 and received my skills assessment results recently on December 3rd.
> My qualification is B.Sc. (Computers) and I have 6 years of work experience in IT field.
> ...




Hello,
Well, ACS has their own way of assessment. They would reduce the number of years if the degree (specialization subj) & the experience is not directly proportional. eg. - A mechanical engg. who has completed some software certification & working in IT Development etc. will get less no. of yrs exp. from ACS. Your case looks similar. May be you can send an email inquiring the same.


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello Vamshi,

What happened to your PR? How is it going with you?

My profile is also falling under same category. I have not applied for ACS yet but now worried to proceed further after going through this thread and below information at anzscosearch.com

"Effective Tuesday 25 March 2014:
"Applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas, you will not be able to apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens on 1 July 2014."

Current status is "Limited - Nomination places are limited. Verification is required before the application is lodged".
I am sure you are already aware of the verification process, that looks scary and tough to pass through for me..how did it go with you?

What am I suppose to do!!? Should I proceed with filing ACS and PR process, with a hope that opportunities for this role would be 'Open' after July 1st!!? Any other option do I have?

Please advice guys..


----------



## Tuttu (Apr 6, 2014)

*263212 ICT Support Engineer*



Tuttu said:


> Hello Vamshi,
> 
> What happened to your PR? How is it going with you?
> 
> ...


This is what I found at - acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/25636/Skilled-Occupation-List-Submission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf :


" Given the focus of the Skilled Occupation List in the medium to longer term, the ACS believes the following occupations should be added to the SOL because of the ANZSCO specialisations and alternative titles included in brackets: 
 261312 Developer Programmer (Applications Developer, ICT Developer, and ICT Programmer) 
 263113 Network Analyst (Network Designer, Network Strategist, Network Consultant, Network Architect) 
* 263212 ICT Support Engineer* (Support Architect) "

Now,
1) Does such changes generally happen during nominations reopen in July?
2) Does ACS approval depend on Nomination limit for the role?
3) Should I wait to process my ACS until July, when the nominations are open or to see if this job code is moved to SOL, making it open for 189? or
4) Can I proceed with ACS filing for assessment and hold on EOI until July?
5) By going through different discussions in this forum, if 263212- ICT Support Engineer is offered only at ACT, on 190, it's not looking positive and killing my spirit . Could anybody pitch in and advise please..?
6) Once we have PR (189/190), is it possible to grab a job being in India itself, by attending telephonic/skype interviews and migrate with a job, instead of resigning current job in India, move there and search for one!!? ( or, give me the link in this forum that my be open already for this discussion) Do not have that luxury, frankly, that too with very lean chances in this case, as it look like. 

Please advise guys..


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

Tuttu said:


> This is what I found at - acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/25636/Skilled-Occupation-List-Submission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf :
> 
> 
> " Given the focus of the Skilled Occupation List in the medium to longer term, the ACS believes the following occupations should be added to the SOL because of the ANZSCO specialisations and alternative titles included in brackets:
> ...





Hey Tuttu,
Welcome to the forum.... Well, I must thank u before I go to ur questions & provide my suggestions.... Even I belong to the same group 263212 & You have definitely searched a gr8 info my friend....
I had applied to ACS in Oct 13 & got +ve in Feb.... Since I got my results +ve, I had stopped visiting ACS site.... But this is the beauty of this forum.... even the new comers would find certain info which may turn things upside down......
Back to ur questions......
1. Yes, any changes in visa rules generally happen during nominations reopen in July.

2. No... Though ACS results are counted by DIAC, the ACS is a separate dept. & they do not think abt ceiling limit while granting +ve or -ve. Its purely on the data submitted by applicant.

3 & 4. Yes, I would say you can apply to ACS now because they take at least 3 months to respond. So you will get ur ACS +ve by July end max. By then all new rules are in place & if 263212 is moved to 189 then you can submit ur EOI under 189. 

5. True. as of now ACT is the only state which is offering SS to 263212 applicants. We never know other states might open SS for this occu code post July. But yeah, this might not happen & only ACT might (or might not) continue to sponsor 263212. We can not predict on this one & it will be clear after july only.

6. Every applicant would want this to happen. But I have rarely (rather not) come across a post where a person has got an offer while being in india. So it all depends on ur skills n luck.... 

So may be u can get ur ACS done by July & if luck favors and 263212 is added in 189, you can lodge EOI.... think what you wana do.... All d best.


----------



## papushka (Jun 22, 2014)

*Process to apply for sponsorship*

Hi

Basic questions

1) what is the process to apply for sponsorship ?
2) What docs do i require ?

Thanks


----------

